# Greenup Dam



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I know with all the snow it probably hasn't been much but has there been any reports of people catching many sauger. Is there a ramp on the Ohio side where a person could launch a boat this weekend? Also fan a person fish in the lock approaches?


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

I think i heard someone say there is a dock in Franklin Furnace, I don't think you can fish in the lock approach. I may be wrong .


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

There is a boat ramp at Wheelersburg.Haven't been to the dam in over a month so don't know how the fishing is.If going for the first time get some information from someone familiar with the area to save yourself possible trouble.
Jake


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

there is a boat dock at whellersburge,ohio but i would check for snow removel it coud be slick.im tring it tomorow on the ky side.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

fishing is prohibited past the end of wall ky or ohio side.is what i have been told


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

FCR, what do you think about the clarity of the river right now? I was thinking about going tomorrow but thought it might be too muddy! Has anyone been catching much at Greenup this year?


----------

